# Soldier killing a puppy



## MaHe (Mar 3, 2008)

Link removed.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 3, 2008)

OMG....seriously that was fucking terrible. I really have no idea what would compel someone to do something like that


----------



## fischju (Mar 3, 2008)

Probably just a /b/tard that the US goverment gave a gun to.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 3, 2008)

F****in bastard! They should kill him instead!

Can't really stand people who doesn't respect animals...


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 3, 2008)

Pretty messed up. I hate to say it but from the people I grew up with that joined the army, most of them did so because they were goin nowhere in life otherwise. "I'll just join the amy or something" I heard a lot..from jobless dropouts usually drunk or high. Because the U.S. doesn't force everyone to serve like Germany and some other countries, we get a rare breed of people in the army.


----------



## hanman (Mar 3, 2008)

that is a terrible thing to do, but there are asshats everywhere in the world.  you can't base an opinion about an entire group of people based on the actions of a couple of retards.  that's what bigots do.  the members of the military i know are some of the finest people i have ever met in my life, and it saddens me to see people on this message board letting a couple of dumbasses color their opinion of the American military.


----------



## Osaka (Mar 3, 2008)

based on everyones replies  I really don't think I want to watch this...


----------



## hanman (Mar 3, 2008)

for those who don't want to watch -

it's a video of a soldier holding a puppy when he suddenly throws it as far as he can down a hill as the puppy yelps all the way


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 3, 2008)

Apparently animal cruelty by U.S. soldiers is a bigger problem than just this video.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> In 2007, several videos depicting cruelty to animals on the part of individual soldiers emerged, highlighting a deficiency in the Universal Code of Military Justice, one that The HSUS and HSI have also called to the attention of Secretary of Defense Robert M. Gates. A Jan. 18, 2007 letter [PDF] sent by Pacelle asked Secretary Gates whether he would support the inclusion of an anti-cruelty clause in the UCMJ, an issue that The HSUS may also pursue as a legislative priority



Source: http://www.hsus.org/pets/issues_affecting_...ption_iraq.html


----------



## Westside (Mar 3, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> Pretty messed up. I hate to say it but from the people I grew up with that joined the army, most of them did so because they were goin nowhere in life otherwise. "I'll just join the amy or something" I heard a lot..from jobless dropouts usually drunk or high. Because the U.S. doesn't force everyone to serve like Germany and some other countries, we get a rare breed of people in the army.


Well, I'm obviously in the Canadian Army for nothing then.  I sereved in my last two years of high school as a reservist, and I am working toward an Engineering degree where some of my seniors are making $65,000 a year right after they graduate, instead, I wanted to join the Army to work towards becoming a United Nations Soldier to help keep peace like my hero Romeo Dallaire.  The sad part is with approximately a million militants in America, you are bound to see many fuck ups. ONE, and even ONE person can ruin for the rest of the militants, giving us a horrible reputation.  On the other hand this gets dumb ass civilians worked up about soldiers.  There was one Marine who DIED on the line of duty for his country: Matthew Snyder, and there was a bunch of fuck tards protesting in his funeral saying thank goodness for the terrorists, this is gods punishment for soldiers, and eventually lead to something on the lines of "America's doomed for allowing gay rights".  I just hope civilians smarten up.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 3, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Canadian....Army? 
What is that like boy scouts? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm just playin. But honestly, everyone I've met that was in the military in the U.S. was a degenerate of some sort. 

And you are talking about the "god hates fags" people. That's some church a guy started along time ago that would always say everything bad that happened is punishment for America. They even said hurricane Katrina was punishment...Probably some of them are in the army 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It takes all types.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 3, 2008)

Biggot. Saying the American Army did that is like saying all of humanity did that. It was one person in uniform. If a NYPD cop kills an innocent person, it doesn't mean New York City did it just because they employ him.

This video is sick, no doubt, but saying the American Army did it is just plain biggoted.


----------



## hanman (Mar 3, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> I'm just playin. But honestly, everyone I've met that was in the military in the U.S. was a degenerate of some sort.



what if i said every black person i've met was a degenerate?  or indian? or gynecologist?  would that piss you off in some way?  perhaps you can understand why some people get so incensed when people spout nonsense such as that.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 3, 2008)

hanman said:
			
		

> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It wouldn't piss me off because you aren't saying that every black person in the world is a degenerate. I did not say everyone in the army is a degenerate. I said that everyone I have met. Huge difference. You are perceiving it wrong. I just stated my experience. I obviously know not everyone in the army is a degenerate that would be stereotyping. I'm just saying everyone that I have met personally. Which is like 20 or 30 people tops out of the hundred thousands. Jesus, can't someone express their experience? It's just a weird coincidence on my end that I thought I would share.



also cruddy, no one said the army did it?


----------



## dakeyras (Mar 3, 2008)

Apparently some people found out who this guy is and started putting his name and address online. Fun stuff. Hope someone sets his house on fire.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 3, 2008)

I do have to agree with Bob on this one....a majority of fuck ups.... you know the ones who do massive amounts of drugs and raves and then say "oh shit...what am I gonna do now...oh wait....I'll join the army!!!" It really does seem to be a solution for a lot of of people....but regardless....there is no excuse for doing what was done in the video. Animal torture is often the first link to sociopaths... well normally a broken home...abusive family life...which then leads to animal torture... regardless the video is totally fucked up... but I also agree that a few videos of a few peoples actions can't represent a whole country's army. There are fuck ups everywhere...some fuck ups just don't have the luxury of a camera being on them all the time.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 3, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> hanman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it's in the title.


----------



## Regiiko (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks like Prince Harry to me o.O


----------



## MaHe (Mar 3, 2008)

His Bebo account:
http://www.bebo.com/Profile.jsp?MemberId=3042738902

EDIT:
cruddybuddy, I realised my thread title was a bit poorly chosen immediately, but I wasn't able to change it. Sorry.
Moderators, feel free to correct it.


----------



## Westside (Mar 3, 2008)

I would still like to hear gh0uls opinion on this one, he is a temper who is also a Marine. American military is all about kill, kill and kill with all the hard core air borne rangers and green beret shit, but it is only for the enemy, a good militant will not EVER apply this to civilians. (ie. dogs and pets included)  Infact it's stupid; you put your life on the line to see the ugly side of the world so that others don't have to, but purposely doing this to something as innocent as a dog is just stupid.  If it was the Marines, the Military Police would find this guy and rip his throat out for giving the Corps a bad name, don't know about the Army.


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 3, 2008)

I won't even watch that video. I could never watch it, I hate seeing animal cruelty. I hope that guy burns in hell. I really do. Scumbags like that deserve to die, what the fuck did the dog do to him.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Mar 3, 2008)

That's fake... Please, tell me it's fake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hate people who hurt animals for no reason. I don't see how anyone could be so mean...


----------



## MaHe (Mar 3, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> If it was the Marines, the Military Police would find this guy and rip his throat out for giving the Corps a bad name, don't know about the Army.


Judging from his Bebo profile, he is a Marine.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 3, 2008)

maikelsteneker said:
			
		

> That's fake... Please, tell me it's fake
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it could be fake because there is a moment when his hand goes back that the puppy is no longer in the frame. He could have set the puppy down and just made the motion of throwing it, while a third person behind him throws an object that looks like the puppy. Sound effects are easy to add.

However, with that said, it's not fake.


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 3, 2008)

I've seen another video where they use a tank to run over a local's car just for the heck of it.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 3, 2008)

*Oh yeah? Well look at what the CANADIAN ARMY did!!!

-Link removed-

And this is so sick. Look at what they do to a puppy in this one.
http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/40178/2490...achtmerrie.html*


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 3, 2008)

I am NOT watching this. 2 years ago in a earlier forum board of mine someone linked to another video of some asshole guy fucking SKINNING a raccoon alive in public, and then freaking cutting him in pieces. I cried for like an hour after and STILL have nightmares.


----------



## MaHe (Mar 3, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> I am NOT watching this. 2 years ago in a earlier forum board of mine someone linked to another video of some asshole guy fucking SKINNING a raccoon alive in public, and then freaking cutting him in pieces. I cried for like an hour after and STILL have nightmares.


You hardly see anything in this video ... they just throw him off a cliff, but you can't see the bottom.


----------



## Shuny (Mar 3, 2008)

Obvious fake is obvious


----------



## Verocity (Mar 3, 2008)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> maikelsteneker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I hope its fake..cause thats just inhumane. I mean how could someone do that to something so innocent. They deserve to be picked up and freaking flung off a cliff.


----------



## Shuny (Mar 3, 2008)

I think it's fake because when they throw the poor puppy, it disappears for a few miliseconds then fly in a strange way


----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2008)

I think this whole thread should be deleted.


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 3, 2008)

how the hell would you edit a video to make it look like a soldier is throwing a puppy down a cliff?? I don't think it is fake.


----------



## Law (Mar 3, 2008)

veho said:
			
		

> I think this whole thread should be deleted.



Second, it's pretty sick, and it's just turned into a debate on whether it's fake or not.


----------



## JimmyJangles (Mar 4, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> I am NOT watching this. 2 years ago in a earlier forum board of mine someone linked to another video of some asshole guy fucking SKINNING a raccoon alive in public, and then freaking cutting him in pieces. I cried for like an hour after and STILL have nightmares.


I watched the beginning of that video you mentioned.  It was in one of those stupid "watch this and send it to X number of people to fight animal cruelty" e-mails, which unfortunately, my dad tends to open sometimes.  I only watched the first few seconds, but still enough to leave a few images that will likely stay with me for the rest of my life.

I won't watch the video(s) posted in this thread, but from what people describe, they should do to him the same he did to the puppy, just enough so they can ask him how much he likes it, how much fun it was.  And I know what some people will say, "wow, isn't that a bit extreme?  it's just a dog."  I don't care.  Since this happened in the US, all the guy will get as punishment is "bad boy, we don't do these things" and maybe get discharged so he can just keep on doing it somewhere else.  That's the reason these videos keep popping up, cause there's no harsh punishment that results from their actions.


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 4, 2008)

It makes me feel good that they are trying to do something about this scumbag:
http://federalism.typepad.com/crime_federa...-motari-ab.html


----------



## El-ahrairah (Mar 4, 2008)

Some jarhead chucks a puppy and the whole internets get up in arms about it.

If only people would get this worked up about PETA killing thousands of animals a year under the banner of Freedom from Human Oppression.

Ah well, I guess it's not worth getting worked up over if you can't embed it into your myspace page.


----------



## Fellow (Mar 4, 2008)

There was no confirmation whatsoever of the dog dieing afterwards.


----------



## kikuchiyo (Mar 4, 2008)

Imagine what they do to people over there.


----------



## xiaNaix (Mar 4, 2008)

The puppy, if real to begin with, was likely dead when they found it.  As stated earlier in the thread, there is no movement whatsoever before it is thrown.  The "yelping" also maintains the same volume for it's entire flight through the air.  This was likely dubbed in after the fact, otherwise it would have faded into the distance as the puppy got further away from the camera.

This is most likely fake but, if not, I hope someone tracks those responsible down and throws their sorry asses off a cliff.


----------



## Pikaash2586 (Mar 4, 2008)

Moralistic comments are always good for a laugh.


----------



## TheStump (Mar 4, 2008)

wow, thats pretty messed up.
I read all the 'it's fake' comments before i watched the video, and not for the life of me consider this video to be fake.
The dog yelping at the end into the distance is horrible and i think you can hear it land.

BTW, all the people saying this has nothing to do with the US ARMY etc.  He IS wearing the uniform, which carries a form of responsibly and pride, when he wears the uniform he is a representative of America and the US ARMY.  the same rule applies with any uniform, you were the attire before you are apart of said group and have been accepted as a representative of what you 'work/fight' for.

So, yes he is a peace of shit, but no i don't think the entire US ARMY is either, just think the US needs to consider who they decide, should and shouldn't be representing them internationally.
This guy will surely be thrown out.
WHAT A ABSOLUTE PIECE OF SHIT!

the final words of the video
"thats what i do"
-US Marine


----------



## cubin' (Mar 4, 2008)

This video isn't fake guys...is it so hard to believe this happens anyway?

It's not a rare thing either. They need a better mental health screening test for the army 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Makes me feel sick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wasn't going to watch it but people calling it fake made me take a look and IT ISN"T FAKE!! 


Gah... get those idiots out of there. 


Soldiers blow up dog, find it funny
-Link removed-

soldiers blow up another dog, find it funny
-Link removed-

Here is a bbc docu. where a soldier kills a dog, a longer version exist, shows the dogs owner coming out visibly upset, nothing he can do, he has a heavily armed invading army in his backyard.
-Link removed-

Soldiers, tormenting a dog...
-Link removed-

Soldiers shoot another dog
-Link removed-

Soldiers throw grenade at sheepherder/sheep and find it funny
-Link removed-

Soldier shoots yet another dog
-Link removed-

killing civilians in front of their children
-Link removed-

scaring an injured puppy repeatedly
-Link removed-

blowing up a kitten and cheering
-Link removed-

*Posts merged*



			
				El-ahrairah said:
			
		

> Some jarhead chucks a puppy and the whole internets get up in arms about it.
> 
> If only people would get this worked up about PETA killing thousands of animals a year under the banner of Freedom from Human Oppression.
> 
> Ah well, I guess it's not worth getting worked up over if you can't embed it into your myspace page.



You've seen that episode of bullshit haven't you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? What PETA does is fucked up but they kill the animals humanly because they're too sick/injured to have a half decent life. 

Throwing a puppy to its death is much worse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also - People saying it's only a dog: Humans can usually defend themselves of at least know when danger/death is coming. This pup was probably thinking this guy was his friend and was just playing around and then *snap* flying through the air towards its death. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only truly sick people hurt the innocent and vulnerable. Killing animals is often the signs of someone who is insane/psychopathic


----------



## Fellow (Mar 4, 2008)

Think about how many animals are killed a day just so humans can eat.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 4, 2008)

Anyone who eats any kind meat, shut up now.


----------



## fischju (Mar 4, 2008)

Cows contribute more to global warming than cars. I'm saving then enviroment by eating them.


----------



## cubin' (Mar 4, 2008)

sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Anyone who eats any kind meat, shut up now.



He isn't eating the meat you retard. He's killing an innocent puppy for no reason. 

This doesn't affect you at all? I think you'd be great for the military.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Mar 4, 2008)

I've seen it, yes, but only after I became aware of the problem.

"I would go to work early, before anyone got there, and I would just kill the animals myself. Because I couldn't stand to let them go through (other workers abusing the animals.) I must have killed a thousand of them, sometimes dozens every day." -Ingrid Newkirk PETA co-founder

That doesn't sound like sick/injured "mercy" killings.

But you're right, the death of a puppy is much worse than the thousands PETA kills. /sarcasm

The REAL problem people have is the uniform the man is wearing.

*Posts merged*



			
				cubin' said:
			
		

> sonicslasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Food animals aren't innocent?


----------



## cubin' (Mar 4, 2008)

El-ahrairah said:
			
		

> I've seen it, yes, but only after I became aware of the problem.
> 
> "I would go to work early, before anyone got there, and I would just kill the animals myself. Because I couldn't stand to let them go through (other workers abusing the animals.) I must have killed a thousand of them, sometimes dozens every day." -Ingrid Newkirk PETA co-founder
> 
> ...



I guess they are but they're basically grown for us to eat. We have to eat meat to survive...look how sickly those vegetarians look. They're also 'mostly' killed humanly. 

The point is the dude wasn't going to eat this puppy and he didn't kill it humanly. HE KILLED A PUPPY FOR FUN THAT'S FUCKED [email protected]!


----------



## Fellow (Mar 4, 2008)

Once again, millions of animals are killed today so we can eat them, eating an animal is much worse than killing it. Well, it is already dead, but you people are complaining about one puppy when there are millions or various organisms being killed each and every. Think about people who just kill bugs just because they see them, that is the same as killing a puppy. No life is worth more than another, this thread has been flawed.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Mar 4, 2008)

Saunder, Debra J. (2005). _Better dead than fed, PETA says_. Retrieved March 3, 2008, from San Francisco Chronicle. http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?...EDG11DC9BK1.DTL.

There you go, and it's in APA format.


----------



## cubin' (Mar 4, 2008)

Fellow said:
			
		

> Once again, millions of animals are killed today so we can eat them, eating an animal is much worse than killing it. Well, it is already dead, but you people are complaining about one puppy when there are millions or various organisms being killed each and every. Think about people who just kill bugs just because they see them, that is the same as killing a puppy. No life is worth more than another, this thread has been flawed.
> 
> 
> You're flawed. If you had to choose between saving a bug and another human what would you do?
> ...



No...killing animals for no reason is much worse.

*Lets keep this on topic people. No arguing over this 'but you eat meat' bullshit. I can feel sad about someone throwing a puppy to its death and still eat a big fat steak. People going off topic should be warned...start another thread if you want to talk about animal rights etc. *


----------



## Westside (Mar 4, 2008)

Fellow said:
			
		

> Once again, millions of animals are killed today so we can eat them, eating an animal is much worse than killing it. Well, it is already dead, but you people are complaining about one puppy when there are millions or various organisms being killed each and every. Think about people who just kill bugs just because they see them, that is the same as killing a puppy. No life is worth more than another, this thread has been flawed.


By not eating meat you are basically rejecting the fact that you are a human being. Even Vegans are omnivorous, they just choose to obtain the essential amino acids the hard way.  Not eating meat in a way is rejecting a natural instinct that comes within human.  Vegans kill plants, aren't they innocent too?  What did the celery stick do to you?  The only times when I seen inhumane sacrifice of animal for meat is pig, since pigs have bones in their neck protecting the major arteries they end up suffering a long time before they die.  The scream is unimaginably cruel, and therefore in many religions pig has become unholy for sacrificing.  Lambs, and Cows on the otherhand gets knocked out immediately and die without pain or too much pain.
Lions kill and eat all the time, they are inhumane?  Also, if bugs are not controlled in numbers, they are pests, we have more of certain species of bugs then the entire mammal kingdom combined.  If you don't control the numbers, bugs will outnumber other because of it's exponential growth pattern and will cause disasters.  Killing other species to survive is what animals are born to do, as much as I disagree with this video.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm a vegetarian and I will be the first to say that eating an animal is not cruel. It is the food chain. Throwing an animal for no good reason is cruel.

But westside, being a vegan is not rejecting nature/humanity. Red meat has been proven to give humans cancer. source: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4662934.stm
Looking at that it would almost seem that eating meat is against nature because it destroys your DNA. I don't think white meat does this though. So chicken consumers are safe from this I believe.


Here's more resources about the meat-cancer link:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=red+meat+cancer


You can get protein, iron, riboflavin, and all essential vitamins from animal free sources. I was vegan for a while but decided I liked egg and cheese sandwhiches. So now I just don't eat meat.


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 4, 2008)

cubin' said:
			
		

> *Lets keep this on topic people. No arguing over this 'but you eat meat' bullshit. I can feel sad about someone throwing a puppy to its death and still eat a big fat steak. People going off topic should be warned...start another thread if you want to talk about animal rights etc. *


Let this also be the official warning.  Stay on topic.  Failure to do so will result in topic closure, and possible warnings.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Mar 4, 2008)

The turn this thread has taken made me think of a certain episode of Futurama...

"Greetings, Econauts. I'm Free Waterfall Sr., founder of Penguins Unlimited. [The crowd applauds.] Whoa! No, no! No applause. Every time you clap your hands you kill thousands of spores that'll some day form a nutritious fungus. Just show your approval with a mould-friendly thumbs up. [The crowd thumbs-ups.] Please hold your thumbs until the end. Now, folks, it's time to stop that tanker with a non-violent human circle."


Seriously though,



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Cows contribute more to global warming than cars. I'm saving then enviroment by eating them.



You are a moron. By eating cows you are buying beef. By buying beef you are supporting the market that necessitates non-sustainable forms of agriculture.

People like you make me wish I could change my species as easily as you can abuse rational thought processes.

EDIT: Sorry Phuzz, just saw the official warning then. Consider me warned.


----------



## Gus122000 (Mar 4, 2008)

wait a minute....THERES A CANADIAN ARMY!? lol 
I thought they didn't have one.(Considering Canada doesn't really have any enemys and if someone actually started something with Canada. I'm sure the US would step in and probably a couple european countrys etc.)


----------



## Westside (Mar 4, 2008)

Gus122000 said:
			
		

> wait a minute....THERES A CANADIAN ARMY!? lol
> I thought they didn't have one.(Considering Canada doesn't really have any enemys and if someone actually started something with Canada. I'm sure the US would step in and probably a couple european countrys etc.)


Canada doesn't have it's own enemy states, we are SUPPOSED to be a peace keeping army until the United States suggested to put NATO in Afghanistan, and suddenly, we started to share the same enemy.  Canadian Army is amazingly well trained, if you never heard about our Air Borne Troppers, the sniper that shot 2.4km away and our Joint Task Forces 2, it's no wonder you know nothing about us.
Now I don't know the military structure of the US too well, but I've heard that they under recruited soldiers last year so they lowered the requirements even more.  It's no wonder people like this can get in.


----------



## fischju (Mar 4, 2008)

2cb2ct7 said:
			
		

> The turn this thread has taken made me think of a certain episode of Futurama...
> 
> "Greetings, Econauts. I'm Free Waterfall Sr., founder of Penguins Unlimited. [The crowd applauds.] Whoa! No, no! No applause. Every time you clap your hands you kill thousands of spores that'll some day form a nutritious fungus. Just show your approval with a mould-friendly thumbs up. [The crowd thumbs-ups.] Please hold your thumbs until the end. Now, folks, it's time to stop that tanker with a non-violent human circle."
> 
> ...



You've obviously never read more than 5 of my posts.

I is sarcasm king.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 4, 2008)

One thing that gets me is that this is getting more attention than this did:

http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/meast/08/07/...lain/index.html
http://www.iht.com/articles/2007/08/05/america/soldier.php

can't understand...failure to compute....overload....overload....


----------



## JPH (Mar 4, 2008)

Poor little defenseless animal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's cute little face was staring at the camera, then those two dicks killed him.

Son of a bitch >


----------



## kikuchiyo (Mar 4, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> One thing that gets me is that this is getting more attention than this did:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/meast/08/07/...lain/index.html
> http://www.iht.com/articles/2007/08/05/america/soldier.php
> ...



I know, right, BL.

God, it makes the bile rise in my mouth just thinking about.  

I'm Muslim and one of the most important people in my life is Okinawan.  The things done to those people makes me so sad.


----------



## Fiddy101 (Mar 4, 2008)

I just can't watch animal abuse its one of the greatest sins in the Islam


----------



## dakeyras (Mar 4, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> One thing that gets me is that this is getting more attention than this did:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/meast/08/07/...lain/index.html



Iraqi's don't really have a cuddly factor despite the beards. Welcome to the news. I can also think of a 1000 worse cases of animal abuse but this one is still singled out.

edit: Though of course people can be upset about this, hell, I'd be worried if people were not upset about this. I just wish this upsetness would show a little bit more often.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 4, 2008)

I really wish I wouldn't have watched that.


----------



## Osaka (Mar 4, 2008)

You can't say "the American army is evil because someone in it did this!"

that would be like saying all of GBATemp was evil if a member of here killed someone

or it would be like someone saying that because someone who plays FPS games killed someone, that all people playing FPS will go crazy and kill people


----------



## TaeK (Mar 4, 2008)

At first I thought the video was a fake, then some dude on Digg posted videos of other 'animal cruelty' at the frontlines and reality hit me. 

Kinda sad that soldiers deem killing and torturing dogs a way to quench their trigger happy minds. Is this what America is paying for in their taxes?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Mar 4, 2008)

This entire discussion is inappropriate and off-topic to boot, I'm surprised it was even allowed to get this far. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Topic closed.


----------

